
Running a database on EC2? Your clock could be slowing you down - drob
https://heapanalytics.com/blog/engineering/clocksource-aws-ec2
======
kalmar
Post author here, happy to answer any questions. Looking into this one was
fun, especially actually looking at the vDSO source instead of just thinking
of it as "the makes gettimeofday syscall fast thing".

